# BLMA Trinity Spine Car Review



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Even though these are sold out you may expect another run as these are one of the best cars I have ever seen.
Check out this review I did.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHcW3g6NXhw

Mike


----------

